
Gmail Is Integrating Google Chat, Rooms, and Meet to Take on Microsoft and Slack - jswny
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/15/21325966/google-gmail-g-suite-chat-rooms-meet-integration-redesign
======
drannex
Alt Title: 'Google is killing off Google Chat, Rooms, and Meet and launching a
new product that combines all three in one product'

It is striking how much of a clone the web-ui is from Microsoft Teams, almost
a 1-1 copy.

